# Yes, I do have a movie deal the paperwork is all signed and notarized



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

The paper work including the option, the literary purchase agreement on two books, with first right of refusal on the third book, are signed and notarized (two original copies) approved first through my lawyer and the production company's.


Yes, the checks are cashed, and preproduction has started. 

No, they haven't released the press release on their end but they will. As I stated before, they're piggy-backing my announcement onto the distribution deal for their current project.

Thank you to all those who have privately emailed me your congratulations.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Lisa,

That's great news! I hope you are celebrating big time this weekend. You should be very proud of yourself and I can't imagine how it's going to feel to watch your story play out on the big screen.

Cheers to you!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

jabeard said:


> Congrats.





KayBratt said:


> Lisa,
> 
> That's great news! I hope you are celebrating big time this weekend. You should be very proud of yourself and I can't imagine how it's going to feel to watch your story play out on the big screen.
> 
> Cheers to you!


Thank you jabeard and KayBratt. It is exciting. Now I'm just waiting on the press release announcement.


----------



## RubyRoyce (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow! Cool!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations, Lisa! That is fantastic.


----------



## John Daulton (Feb 28, 2012)

Totally flippin' amazing and awesome!  Massive congrats. Party on!!!!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

RubyRoyce said:


> Wow! Cool!


Thank you! 


Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Congratulations, Lisa! That is fantastic.


Thanks, it is exciting.

I'm learning a lot about the process.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

John Daulton said:


> Totally flippin' amazing and awesome! Massive congrats. Party on!!!!


Thank you John. I'm flippin' excited too.

It's been a six month process since I was first approached. Since there seems to be some confusion about whether I have a deal or not, I figured I'd clear it up here. 
I keep hoping the press release will be posted soon, but it maybe April before it's officially announced. This isn't unusual either.


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, congratulations, Lisa!!! That's wonderful news! Wishing  you continued success!  
Shadonna


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice. Congrats!


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations!! That's wonderful news!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

genevieveaclark said:


> Lisa, you seem to have started this thread in response to a heated discussion in another thread. Are you open to questions and discussion, or...?


The moderator is asking that we not. You can PM me questions. I don't mind answering questions about contracts in general, or the process of negotiation I went through. I don't have an agent or publsihing house to speak for me, it's just me. (My lawyer charges, so I only consult her regarding the actual contracts.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Stepping in here as moderator-queen.    Whatever happened in the other thread, let's keep it in that thread.  

Lisa, it's entirely up to you as to whether you have discussions of your deal in this thread; you don't have to respond, or you may. (Which is always true in every thread.  )

If personal comments start flying, well, to quote Arnold:  "I'll be back."

Thanks.

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats!  And thanks for including us on your journey.  It's been exciting to follow!


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

That is amazing news. I don't know your story. Are you self-published? I'd like to interview you. Will send a pm. Congrats!


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If personal comments start flying, well, to quote Arnold: "I'll be back."
> 
> Betsy
> KB Moderator


I have a feeling we'll be seeing the lovely Betsy very soon.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Hiring an entertainment lawyer wh has worked on 36 deals previously was some of the best advice I ever received.


Sounds like money definitely well-spent! Did someone refer you to your lawyer or did you find him/her via research?


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> So you can in fact end up being optioned more than once? Nifty.


Yes.  And some film companies keep sending checks extending the option. Options are usually a year to two years depending on the size of the project, and how long it takes to line up private investors (silent partners), other producers (who want screen credit), or studios who want in.



jabeard said:


> Sounds like money definitely well-spent! Did someone refer you to your lawyer or did you find him/her via research?


I asked other authors who had optioned their books for film, and Elaine P. English's name out of Washington D.C. name kept popping up on everyone's list. She agreed to represent me on the deal. She did a wonderful job negotiating the contract and I ended up getting more than I hoped for as far as my rights.
It took a few months of back and forth. I initially thought I'd have a deal by November, but it ended up taking until February.

You can also ask for your lawyer fees back. You can ask for anything. The worst they can say is "no" or "it's a deal breaker" and then at least you know where you stand.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

A very big woo hoo for you!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

cheriereich said:


> Congratulations!! That's wonderful news!


Thank you Cherie  
This was actually the second producer that approached me.



jimkukral said:


> That is amazing news. I don't know your story. Are you self-published? I'd like to interview you. Will send a pm. Congrats!


Yes.

By the way, I have no problem answering questions about the process. I've already done a few interviews and have a Squidoo article about it.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

I worked at a Hollywood talent agency many years ago. I lived across the street from the original MGM studio and worked in an office that looked out on the Hollywood sign from one window and Mann's Theatre from another. My job was explaining contracts, culling through casting calls for roles that might fit our clients, and reading the script slush pile.

Had one of our actor clients or scriptwriters broken the news of a movie deal in advance of an official release there would have been ... consequences. Authors were, of course, free to talk options once the papers were signed. There were a lot of options and very, very few movies.

The term "option" -- at least back then -- was something akin to earnest money, a set percentage of the movie rights. Once optioned, the author couldn't sell the actual movie rights to anyone else for a certain period while backing was being acquired. If backing couldn't be found, the production company could renew the option for a pre-determined amount and try again. Only when the movie rights were actually purchased did a film get greenlighted and the announcement made. 

That was a lot of years ago. Things may have changed since and every contract's different...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Stepping in here as moderator-queen.  Whatever happened in the other thread, let's keep it in that thread.
> 
> KB Moderator


If that's your position, why was LisaGraceBooks allowed to start a separate thread on the same topic as what got the previous one locked? She still doesn't have a movie deal. She has an option for a movie. There's a big difference.

Congratulations, LisaGraceBooks. Your book was optioned for a movie, which we've known about for several months now. This puts you in some pretty elite company. What did Amanda Hocking do when her book got optioned? She warned her legions of fans there were a million ways it might not work out while the New York Times and Washington Post reported on it. What did LisaGraceBooks do when her book got optioned? She went on the webpage for Amanda Hocking's interview with Anderson Cooper and begged for attention in the comments but was roundly ignored.

http://www.andersoncooper.com/2012/01/16/amanda-hocking-paranormal-romance-described/


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations, Lisa!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm going to ask the Mods to move my questions out into their own thread. Thanks


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> Congrats! And thanks for including us on your journey. It's been exciting to follow!


Thank you Lisa .



Phoenix Sullivan said:


> I worked at a Hollywood talent agency many years ago. I lived across the street from the original MGM studio and worked in an office that looked out on the Hollywood sign from one window and Mann's Theatre from another. My job was explaining contracts, culling through casting calls for roles that might fit our clients, and reading the script slush pile.
> 
> Had one of our actor clients or scriptwriters broken the news of a movie deal in advance of an official release there would have been ... consequences. Authors were, of course, free to talk options once the papers were signed. There were a lot of options and very, very few movies.
> 
> ...


I didn't release the studio's name until all the paperwork was signed. I'm trying to share with the writers here how the process works. Yes, I can't do anything more than say who I signed with, because they will be making all the major announcements. They have the connections. I don't.

I thought writers here would be interested in it from the author's perspective. I will stop posting outside this thread and wait for the production company to do the rest. 


foreverjuly said:


> If that's your position, why was LisaGraceBooks allowed to start a separate thread on the same topic as what got the previous one locked? She still doesn't have a movie deal. She has an option for a movie. There's a big difference.
> 
> Congratulations, LisaGraceBooks. Your book was optioned for a movie, which we've known about for several months now. This puts you in some pretty elite company. What did Amanda Hocking do when her book got optioned? She warned her legions of fans there were a million ways it might not work out while the New York Times and Washington Post reported on it. What did LisaGraceBooks do when her book got optioned? She went on the webpage for Amanda Hocking's interview with Anderson Cooper and begged for attention in the comments but was roundly ignored.
> 
> http://www.andersoncooper.com/2012/01/16/amanda-hocking-paranormal-romance-described/


The other thread wasn't about my movie deal. This one is. New topic.

Sigh. The option's been exercised and it's in preproduction. Wait for the press release.

I announced when I was first approached, and what's been happening along the way.

Good for Amanda. She doesn't seem to share here anymore. I wonder if it's because of the negativity. She was also known for her media out reach. She's only a million times more well-known than me. She had a publishing house behind her by the time she got her deal. I don't. All I have is me.

Yes, of course, there is always a possibility it won't make it to the bonding phase. Life is full of risks, so what's your point?

I link everywhere and it works, just google "lisa grace", which is a common name. It's important my books show at the top of a page versus all the other lisa grace's out there.

If a studio offers you a deal, you can talk about or not as you like or are legally contracted to do.

Remember, I'm self-published. I don't have an agent, I don't have a publisher, and I don't have anyone on my side of the deal except my entertainment lawyer who will bill me if I ask her to speak on my behalf. When Amanda got an agent, she didn't have to deal anymore. When she got a publisher, she didn't have to deal anymore. They wil speak on her behalf. I'm still waiting for that magical moment.


----------



## Vera R. (Jun 13, 2011)

That is fantastic! Congrats!!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

AndreSanThomas said:


> A very big woo hoo for you!





CoraBuhlert said:


> Congratulations, Lisa!


Thank you it's exciting


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations, Lisa.

I wish you every success!

Nancy


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Congratulations, Lisa.
> 
> I wish you every success!
> 
> Nancy


Thank you Nancy.


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

When a film company puts an option on a story, they are purchasing the right to make the movie, but generally, they put a time stamp on it. For example, I believe the book Because of Winn Dixie by Kate DiCamillo was first opted for five years. Filmmakers will often option a book, then wait to see if it "hits the big time" before deciding on whether or not to make the movie. 

Just like us...

Today, the film industry is packed with independent filmmakers making waves. The big studios are fighting back by backing legislation like SOPA. Although the film industry is not in threat of collapsing in the same way the publishing industry is, they are seeing a dent in their bottom line. Indie films are on the rise in the same way indie books are on the rise. It sounds as if Lisa has opted with an indie filmmaker. It could very well be in the preproduction stage. I hope it works out for her, but she should prepared that it might fall apart, and that if it does go into production, it might make the film festival rounds, but not necessarily see a spot in the local Cinemark. Either way -she has money in her pocket from the option. That's pretty cool in and of itself. 

Lisa-
I also get the POV in the other thread. It came off kind of harsh, but maybe there is a small kernel of truth in all of that. People get riled up over blatant, over the top book promotion here, so think of it as the same kind of thing. I think you hit a nerve. Perhaps it's time to let up a bit and let things cool down. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

ETS PRESS said:


> When a film company puts an option on a story, they are purchasing the right to make the movie, but generally, they put a time stamp on it. For example, I believe the book Because of Winn Dixie by Kate DiCamillo was first opted for five years. Filmmakers will often option a book, then wait to see if it "hits the big time" before deciding on whether or not to make the movie.
> 
> Just like us...
> 
> ...


I have information regarding the deal that I can't talk about. A press release will explain more in the next couple of months. It's bigger than an indie deal though. 
Your sentence about blatant book promotion reminds me about the way traditional publishers talk about indie...

We don't have agents or publishers speaking for us, all we have is ourselves. I've been sharing my publishing journey and the option and exercise of option for literary works process.

What is seen by some as "blatant self promo" (we're mostly authors with links to our books, so aren't we all promoting anytime we post?) when I'm talking about the process, is just to clarify my experience.

I think my lawyer prepared me well for all eventualities. When we write a book and publish it, do we say "what if it doesn't sell or it gets bad reviews? And everyone knows "self-publish" books aren't "real" books... so I might get ridiculed." Maybe, but we go ahead anyway.

Of course even after a film is optioned, and the option is exercised, there is a chance it won't get to the bonded stage. I'll take my chances, thank you.


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

My heartiest congratulations to you, Lisa. Thank for sharing the excitement and the information about the process. All the very best for continued success. JB


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Lisa,

I appreciate the transparency you've shown with this deal, and I don't consider it any more of a self-promotion than someone sharing they made 1000 sales or whatever other milestone we all post/talk about. Your good news is just at another level than some are at right now. 

I can always dream it will happen to me and if it does, I'll have a leg up from following along in the parts of your journey you are allowed to share with us.

Kay


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Stepping in here again as moderator-queen.   (I wonder if I can get Harvey to change our titles? Hmmmm...)

On Kindleboards, outside of the Book Bazaar itself, even in the Writers' Café, posts and parts of posts that are promotional are not allowed.  You can talk about the business of writing, you can celebrate your noteworthy events, but we have and will continue to edit or remove posts that are seen as purely promotional.  Do not work your promotion into posts and threads where it does not belong.

If anyone sees something as being inappropriately promotional, by all means report it.  If we agree, we will take action as required.

Thanks,

Betsy


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

JB Rowley said:


> My heartiest congratulations to you, Lisa. Thank for sharing the excitement and the information about the process. All the very best for continued success. JB


Thank you JB. I appreciate your good wishes.


KayBratt said:


> Lisa,
> 
> I appreciate the transparency you've shown with this deal, and I don't consider it any more of a self-promotion than someone sharing they made 1000 sales or whatever other milestone we all post/talk about. Your good news is just at another level than some are at right now.
> I can always dream it will happen to me and if it does, I'll have a leg up from following along in the parts of your journey you are allowed to share with us.
> Kay


Thank you Kay. You're an excellent writer and I hope someone will option your books. I'd love to see them as movies. I already watch your books as movies in my mind while reading them!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

ETS PRESS said:


> Lisa-
> I also get the POV in the other thread. It came off kind of harsh, but maybe there is a small kernel of truth in all of that. People get riled up over blatant, over the top book promotion here, so think of it as the same kind of thing. I think you hit a nerve. Perhaps it's time to let up a bit and let things cool down. Just my 2 cents.


I have to agree with this. In the past month, you've posted about your "major movie deal in preproduction" in around 24 separate threads. This is the second thread you've created solely for the reason of talking about it, and that's not counting your promotional book thread. I'm not saying any of the posts are reporting-worthy, but I can understand why people are getting tired of hearing about it. It's all very exciting and I'm happy you're happy, but I can also see why people are getting tired of it. If you kept all the talk to one thread in which you could answer questions (because clearly people are curious about it), I'm sure you would get a lot less negative backlash. Just a suggestion, take it as you will.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Jessy said:


> I have to agree with this. In the past month, you've posted about your "major movie deal in preproduction" in around 24 separate threads. This is the second thread you've created solely for the reason of talking about it, and that's not counting your promotional book thread. I'm not saying any of the posts are reporting-worthy, but I can understand why people are getting tired of hearing about it. It's all very exciting and I'm happy you're happy, but I can also see why people are getting tired of it. If you kept all the talk to one thread in which you could answer questions (because clearly people are curious about it), I'm sure you would get a lot less negative backlash. Just a suggestion, take it as you will.


Over six months I've posted about the process threads that wer about movies, options, agents, lawyers, and whether indies are being scoped on Amazon. Most of these are from writers asking for advice or experiences. Well, there was quite a bit of negotiation back and forth and this is my experience. I get supportive emails from those who are interested.

Advice: I just skip over the threads or posts I don't want to read. I was pretty clear about what the topic was about in the title and my name is in the poster part, so I would think that those who aren't interested-would skip over it. I skip over several threads or responses from posters everyday because I'm not interested in them.


----------



## jayreddy publisher (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats Lisa. Make sure to enjoy the moment as this a huge accomplishment. I wish you many more successes in the future. Congrats again.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

jayreddy publisher said:


> Congrats Lisa. Make sure to enjoy the moment as this a huge accomplishment. I wish you many more successes in the future. Congrats again.


Thank you jayreddy. I'm excited.


----------



## EresWilliams (Mar 17, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> So you can in fact end up being optioned more than once? Nifty.


This article talks about how Lee Child sold the option to make a Jack Reacher movie for $100,000 (expired) then $250,000 (expired) and finally to Tom Cruise's company for $750,000:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203462304577138730259491756.html


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

EresWilliams said:


> This article talks about how Lee Child sold the option to make a Jack Reacher movie for $100,000 (expired) then $250,000 (expired) and finally to Tom Cruise's company for $750,000:
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203462304577138730259491756.html


Wow. Very cool. Thanks for sharing because this is exciting.


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

LisaGrace, 

Have they adapted your book into a screenplay yet? Are you allowed to mention who the writer or director are?


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome news!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

NathanWrann said:


> LisaGrace,
> 
> Have they adapted your book into a screenplay yet? Are you allowed to mention who the writer or director are?


You'd have to contact the studio. It's in the very beginning stages of preproduction. I don't know how in the loop I'll be once it's out of the script development stage. 
I talked to Dennis Lehane about this at the Writers in Paradise. He said that while he was listed as a consultant on his films, it basically means they allow you on the set. 
I just want to be there so I can see it happen. 


Imogen Rose said:


> Awesome news!!! Congratulations!


Thank you.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Lisa, I hadn't been following along. This is very exciting. Enjoy every moment!!


----------



## Rasi22 (Feb 4, 2012)

Really cool and interesting news. Good luck.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Jill James said:


> Lisa, I hadn't been following along. This is very exciting. Enjoy every moment!!





Rasi22 said:


> Really cool and interesting news. Good luck.


Thank you Jill and Rasi22.

I'm still writing. . It's fun and it's a dream come true.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

NathanWrann said:


> LisaGrace,
> 
> Have they adapted your book into a screenplay yet? Are you allowed to mention who the writer or director are?


People will pay for an option, then will put the package together to sell it. The package being lead actor/actress, director, screenwriter, etc. Lisa's not saying (or doesn't know), and the company that optioned may not know all of the players (including screenwriter). Some companies will buy (or option) something just so another company doesn't buy it. Some buy (or option) it if they think it may compete with a project they are working on. (Think _Braiders of the Last Narc_.)

Options happen all the time. Very few movies are made/year. If the check cleared, then you're in the black and playing with the house's money.

There are several movie industry types on this board - they would know better than I.

I think it would be valuable, on an apples-to-apples basis, to know what "pre-production" means to the extent Lisa uses the term. As explained to her, pre-production may mean that actors are signed, money is in the bank and shooting starts next week. Pre-production to an industry veteran may mean "development hell."


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> You'd have to contact the studio. It's in the very beginning stages of preproduction. I don't know how in the loop I'll be once it's out of the script development stage.


I'm not sure how it's stipulated in your contracts but typically, while a script is being written it's called the "Development" stage. They won't be into the actual "Preproduction" stage until they have funding. During Preproduction they'll attach a director, cast the actors, hire the crew, make the schedule etc. On day 1 of the shoot, the very first day on the "Production" schedule, they will then move into the "Production" stage. Once they have shot their last frame of film (or video) and the director says "This production is wrapped!" the "Production" stage ends and the "Post Production" stage begins during which the film is edited.

So, it sounds like, for now, the film is still in the "Development" stage.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

Lisa,

I've said this before in another thread, but let me say it again: Congratulations!

I hope we get to see the movie, although I know there's tons of things that can derail these things from reaching the screen. However, getting the paycheck is half of the fun--good for you.

I know you said you were open to questions and I do have one:
You seemed to say on another thread that you paid both a lawyer _and_ a screenwriter. Is that correct?
The reason I ask, is that I know it's sometimes wise to pay an attorney up front rather than on the back end. But, I've never heard of any author paying for the script to be written. The company that buys the option normally does that (and they often do it over and over and over)?

I'm not asking because I think you are making it up, but I've never hear of this kind of deal. Now, I don't know a lot about how it works, which is part of the reason I'm asking.

Again, Congratulations, I wish you the best of luck with your movie!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

CB Edwards said:


> People will pay for an option, then will put the package together to sell it. The package being lead actor/actress, director, screenwriter, etc. Lisa's not saying (or doesn't know), and the company that optioned may not know all of the players (including screenwriter). Some companies will buy (or option) something just so another company doesn't buy it. Some buy (or option) it if they think it may compete with a project they are working on. (Think _Braiders of the Last Narc_.)
> 
> Options happen all the time. Very few movies are made/year. If the check cleared, then you're in the black and playing with the house's money.
> 
> ...


The movie producer and I have had conversations as to what is happening at this stage, but with the reception I've gotten here, I think I will wait for the press release to come out from the production company. I'll also release a book about what is happening at each stage after the movie is bonded and shooting. 
Those in the movie industry know there are a bunch of steps that take place between now and hiring a director. I'm enjoying seeing the process unfold. Preproduction is a very specific part of the process addressed in the contract. It's not a feeling.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

MJAWare said:


> Lisa,
> 
> I've said this before in another thread, but let me say it again: Congratulations!
> 
> ...


No. I never said I hired a screenwriter. 
That is something the producer would do. I do have some typos like in one place I should have added the word "announcement" after "movie deal".


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> No. I never said I hired a screenwriter.
> That is something the producer would do. I do have some typos like in one place I should have added the word "announcement" after movie deal.


Thanks, I'm guessing it's a typo thing thing:


> I'm not at liberty to discuss the money already spent, five months of back and forth between their lawyer and mine, doesn't come cheap. Hiring screenwriters doesn't either.


I can see how responding to so many e-mails, that could happen; happens to me all the time and I don't post nearly as often as you.

As for the nay-sayers, just look at your check (you did make a copy before you cashed it right? I know I would) and smile!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

NathanWrann said:


> I'm not sure how it's stipulated in your contracts but typically, while a script is being written it's called the "Development" stage. They won't be into the actual "Preproduction" stage until they have funding. During Preproduction they'll attach a director, cast the actors, hire the crew, make the schedule etc. On day 1 of the shoot, the very first day on the "Production" schedule, they will then move into the "Production" stage. Once they have shot their last frame of film (or video) and the director says "This production is wrapped!" the "Production" stage ends and the "Post Production" stage begins during which the film is edited.
> 
> So, it sounds like, for now, the film is still in the "Development" stage.


There is no reference to the word "development" in the contracts. It's twenty+ pages of legalese. There is talk of "preproduction" and rights at that stage in the contracts. I've also had discussions with the producer who has stated what is happening now "in preproduction". Since I've done my part (signing the contracts and cashing the checks) I'll wait for the press releases just like everyone else.
I don't think I'll pass along the info that he should be calling it "development". He seems to know his stuff.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

MJAWare said:


> Thanks, I'm guessing it's a typo thing thing:
> I can see how responding to so many e-mails, that could happen; happens to me all the time and I don't post nearly as often as you.
> 
> As for the nay-sayers, just look at your check (you did make a copy before you cashed it right? I know I would) and smile!


My husband wonders why I bother to come here and talk about it. He and my DD made copies of the checks to frame. He's as excited as I am. This is definitely a process you do not want to go into without a lawyer that knows their stuff. Some things I assumed meant one thing, didn't.


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I don't think I'll pass along the info that he should be calling it "development". He seems to know his stuff.


Sorry, just thought you might like to be able to accurately describe the stage that the production is when discussing it. The producer can call it whatever he wants but the rest of the filmmaking world call it development until there is funding.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

NathanWrann said:


> Sorry, just thought you might like to be able to accurately describe the stage that the production is when discussing it. The producer can call it whatever he wants but the rest of the filmmaking world call it development until there is funding.


Thanks Nathan. I'm new to the process. All I know is what's in my contracts, what my lawyer explains to me, and what I'm told or asked to do over the phone or through emails.

I'm going to keep writing my books and publishing. It's the only thing I have control over.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wishing you every success with it, Lisa!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Andrew Biss said:


> Wishing you every success with it, Lisa!


Thank you Andrew. It's like self-publishing-no guarantees. But I'm glad it's gotten this far and I'm looking forward to the rest.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> No guarantees. But I'm glad it's gotten this far and I'm looking forward to the rest.


That's how I look at life


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

Lisa -
I think you misunderstood what I was trying to say. I won't try again, but I wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Woohoo! How totally fab!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

NathanWrann said:


> Sorry, just thought you might like to be able to accurately describe the stage that the production is when discussing it. The producer can call it whatever he wants but the rest of the filmmaking world call it development until there is funding.


Ditto this. I've been through the option process three times (twice with major studios, once with an indie production house).

But Lisa, whatever they call it, look at that check and smile. Congratulations. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Matt Bracken (Feb 17, 2012)

I hope the movie is made and released and is a monster. 

But I must add that I've known a half dozen writers with movie deals in their pockets, but none of those movies were ever made. If they are truly in "preproduction" with your work (however that is defined) maybe the film will actually be made. I hope it is, you will be the first writer I have known where that was the case.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Congrats, thats great news and I'm sure the check is niiiiiiiiiiice. 

I worked in the stage and film industry for about six years out in California before I got tired of it.  Worked both in front of and behind the camera.  I'm no super duper expert, but like everyone else is saying, you need to temper your expectations.  Yes, its great and awesome and everything that you got a movie deal.    And the check to show for it.  But from my experience, there are millions of books that get this very same thing and absolutely nothing happens.  They purchase the rights, nothing happens, and the rights then expire and you are free to shop them around to sell again.  For many books, film companies do this because they want to be the first one on the bandwagon in case things take off.  Even with really famous books (think Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, Twilight), for a movie to actually be developed and produced, alot of magical things have to happen.  ALOT.  Everything from the script being written (and then argued over and then rewritten), to the cinematographer, to the concept and story boarding process, to insurance, to the acting talent, to the location, to the funding.  Someone with very deep pockets has to decide to invest in the concept.  Its a big huge drawn out process.  And 99.99% of books that have sold their option do not get made into a movie and the rights revert back to the author.  Amanda Hocking is the it girl of the self publishing world and not even her books have actually moved past the "preproduction" stage.

But its great news and you can definitively use it in your marketing spiel for the books. Also, if all the planets align just right and they DO actually film a movie, you might want to invest in a personal publicist and let THEM do the talking for you. 

Enjoy your check!!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Susan Alison said:


> Woohoo! How totally fab!


Thank you Susan 



John Hamilton said:


> Ditto this. I've been through the option process three times (twice with major studios, once with an indie production house).
> 
> But Lisa, whatever they call it, look at that check and smile. Congratulations. Enjoy the ride!


Thanks John. It was exciting going into the bank to have it notarized. All the tellers and manager came over to see it. And even better when the checks came a few days later. It's another validation as a writer.

I have author friends who have had their books optioned and nothing happened, I have friends who have their movies made into Hallmark films, and I know a couple of authors who have had their books made into major films.

Sure, it could end up not being made, but at the point it's at now, it's moving ahead in the process. The nice thing about going with a smaller studio, is they don't option a bunch of books at a time. They go all out for the ones they do, or they don't get paid.


Matt Bracken said:


> I hope the movie is made and released and is a monster.
> 
> But I must add that I've known a half dozen writers with movie deals in their pockets, but none of those movies were ever made. If they are truly in "preproduction" with your work (however that is defined) maybe the film will actually be made. I hope it is, you will be the first writer I have known where that was the case.


Thanks Matt. I'll keep writing books either way. It's like publishing, there are no guarantees, but I'm a lot better off now for having sp'd than not. I don't think many would have turned down this offer so now I'll see where it goes with everyone else. At this point, it's legally out of my hands.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats, Lisa!

Now, for the only question that really matters: HOW MUCH?!?!

We want pictures of you holding one of those massive Sweepstakes checks with a bunch of zeros!

Pretty please?


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Congrats, thats great news and I'm sure the check is niiiiiiiiiiice.
> 
> I worked in the stage and film industry for about six years out in California before I got tired of it. Worked both in front of and behind the camera. I'm no super duper expert, but like everyone else is saying, you need to temper your expectations. Yes, its great and awesome and everything that you got a movie deal. And the check to show for it. But from my experience, there are millions of books that get this very same thing and absolutely nothing happens. They purchase the rights, nothing happens, and the rights then expire and you are free to shop them around to sell again. For many books, film companies do this because they want to be the first one on the bandwagon in case things take off. Even with really famous books (think Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, Twilight), for a movie to actually be developed and produced, alot of magical things have to happen. ALOT. Everything from the script being written (and then argued over and then rewritten), to the cinematographer, to the concept and story boarding process, to insurance, to the acting talent, to the location, to the funding. Someone with very deep pockets has to decide to invest in the concept. Its a big huge drawn out process. And 99.99% of books that have sold their option do not get made into a movie and the rights revert back to the author. Amanda Hocking is the it girl of the self publishing world and not even her books have actually moved past the "preproduction" stage.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm not sure why people think I'm unaware that things can fall through. ?? My next book could have zero sales and bad reviews. That won't stop me from writing. 
Yes, the movie could not get made. No, that's not going to stop me from taking the deal (after the lawyer negotiated it on my behalf) and cashing the checks.

I've worked on stage too, and as a musical theater director signing and hiring professional venues and union stage workers. I'm aware of the steps involved and am now getting to experience them. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Congrats, Lisa!
> 
> Now, for the only question that really matters: HOW MUCH?!?!
> 
> ...


I'm not allowed to disclose numbers. However, if the movie gets made (I'm adding that for the benefit of all those who graciously point out it might not) it will be enough that I can retire my husband. I'll keep writing. I've been writing since I was five. The only difference now is I can publish them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've edited a couple of personal comments. Let's avoid characterizing each other.

And remember, everyone, not every comment has to be commented on...

Lisa, I think people are just sharing their knowledge, doesn't mean they think you don't know it. This is how these conversations go, on forums AND in real life.


And "retire your husband" sounds kind of ominous, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I'm not allowed to disclose numbers. However, if the movie gets made (I'm adding that for the benefit of all those who graciously point out it might not) it will be enough that I can retire my husband. I'll keep writing. I've been writing since I was five. The only difference now is I can publish them.


Sweet! I would love to retire my wife, but I think she'd go bonkers and work anyway. Too much time at home with me might have her volunteering elsewhere.

How many books do you have out? And how was the process of negotiating on your own? I had a few media offers come through and didn't know what to do. Ended up getting an agent (the lady who did the TWILIGHT films, EAT, PRAY, LOVE, and the GIRL WITH THE DRAGON TATTOO series). I know there are legitimate offers on the table, but I'm not really sure where we are in the process. I wonder if I did the right thing to put someone else at the helm. I'm usually more comfortable doing things on my own. Of course, I would second-guess myself either way. 

Congrats again!


----------



## Matt Bracken (Feb 17, 2012)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Thanks Matt. I'll keep writing books either way.


Lisa, it is not (never! never!) my intention to be Mr. Buzz Kill. No way! I agree you should be excited, frame the check, all of it. My entire life, folks have helpfully "tempered my expectations" with doses of "hard reality." They said it was unrealistic that I could hope to make it through SEAL training, I should be "realistic." Well, I went for it anyway, and I made it.

They said I would not be able to build a 48' sailboat from scratch, that 95% of these DIY projects wind up as a disaster, the eyesore and laughingstock of the county, cut up and hauled away for scrap. Well, I'm part of the 5% that doesn't listen to naysayers, and I finished the boat and crossed oceans on her. And more to come.

Ditto for making a living from self-published novels. "Vanity press" I heard for years. But I am not deterred by nay-sayers. Never quit, never quit, never quit! Any of us here! That is the secret to much of life. Never quit! Always forward. Onward and upward. And I look forward to sitting in the cinema and seeing your movie.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> How many books do you have out?


I have two out, three more are in edits, and I'm in two additional books where I'm listed as a contributing author.



> And how was the process of negotiating on your own?


I didn't negotiate on my own. I hired Elaine P. English an entertainment lawyer out of Washington D. C. who has years of experience in the industry. That's one reason the deal took six months from start to finish. She's a tough negotiator.



> I had a few media offers come through and didn't know what to do. Ended up getting an agent (the lady who did the TWILIGHT films, EAT, PRAY, LOVE, and the GIRL WITH THE DRAGON TATTOO series).


I approached an agent when the first movie producer approached me. They did nothing and basically let the deal fizzle.
When I received the contract for this deal, I took the advice of several authors here and hired Elaine, who agreed to represent me. She will also be negotiating my future book deals.


> I know there are legitimate offers on the table, but I'm not really sure where we are in the process. I wonder if I did the right thing to put someone else at the helm. I'm usually more comfortable doing things on my own. Of course, I would second-guess myself either way.


At this point, I personally, haven't found an agent I want to work with. I like getting the contract and having the lawyer negotiate. Then you know if they're serious or not. No one wants to pay lawyer fees unless they're serious.



> Congrats again!


Thank you. I'm having fun.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Matt Bracken said:


> Lisa, it is not (never! never!) my intention to be Mr. Buzz Kill. No way! I agree you should be excited, frame the check, all of it. My entire life, folks have helpfully "tempered my expectations" with doses of "hard reality." They said it was unrealistic that I could hope to make it through SEAL training, I should be "realistic." Well, I went for it anyway, and I made it.
> 
> They said I would not be able to build a 48' sailboat from scratch, that 95% of these DIY projects wind up as a disaster, the eyesore and laughingstock of the county, cut up and hauled away for scrap. Well, I'm part of the 5% that doesn't listen to naysayers, and I finished the boat and crossed oceans on her. And more to come.
> 
> Ditto for making a living from self-published novels. "Vanity press" I heard for years. But I am not deterred by nay-sayers. Never quit, never quit, never quit! Any of us here! That is the secret to much of life. Never quit! Always forward. Onward and upward. And I look forward to sitting in the cinema and seeing your movie.


Thanks Matt . And congratulations on all your accomplishments. That's awesome you did SEAL training and thank you for serving our country. You are a true hero. 
Keep following and achieving your dreams.

I teach teens and speak at conferences. I'm big on following dreams and not listening to negativity. I believe in failing forward. Just like Edison did. I have a plan and I work it. I adjust the plan and I work it.

P.S.
I love boating. We have a small sailboat and a Hurricane Deck boat.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And "retire your husband" sounds kind of ominous, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you Betsy. Lol, I didn't think of it that way...
But now that you mention it...


----------



## Matt Bracken (Feb 17, 2012)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I have a plan and I work it. I adjust the plan and I work it.
> 
> P.S.
> I love boating. We have a small sailboat and a Hurricane Deck boat.


Lisa, I am being 100% truthful. When reading the first paragraph above the pull quote, my mind was saying, "You just have to have a plan." Next sentences, there it was! Amazing. GMTA!

As far as boating, we all understand, time spent messing with boats in NOT deducted from your life span.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Matt Bracken said:


> My entire life, folks have helpfully "tempered my expectations" with doses of "hard reality." They said it was unrealistic that I could hope to make it through SEAL training, I should be "realistic." Well, I went for it anyway, and I made it.


Yep, that's what the majority of people do. It's the reason I keep my cards close to my chest. Congratulations Lisa! Having a script optioned is huge! And it can be leveraged to do even bigger things.


----------



## Bruce Rousseau (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations Lisa!

And I've enjoyed learning a bit about options. There are so many paths to success in the writing arena.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I'm not sure why people think I'm unaware that things can fall through. ??


Maybe it's because of statements like these.



LisaGraceBooks said:


> Mine is already in preproduction and chances are it will get made.





LisaGraceBooks said:


> I no longer perceive the eBook itself as the money maker, but the movie is





LisaGraceBooks said:


> With the movie deal through Motion Picture Pro Studio, (and it being fast-tracked into preproduction),





LisaGraceBooks said:


> Not to mention the movie deal should be hammered out by the end of October, so hopefully the production company will send out some press releases regarding our deal.





LisaGraceBooks said:


> As many of you know I just optioned my books and they are now being fast-tracked into pre-production.





LisaGraceBooks said:


> It all depends on the millions that are invested, the script, the director, the cast, editing, and the distribution deal that is signed. They (movie production companies) have a formula now-a-days and pretty much stick to it.





LisaGraceBooks said:


> Since my books are being made into movies, I'll definitely being doing a few games tied to the books.





LisaGraceBooks said:


> My lawyer handled the movie deal.





LisaGraceBooks said:


> The movie deal is going great. They will be sending me the final agreement to sign any day now (barring any typos affecting amounts or terms).





LisaGraceBooks said:


> My deal is close to finished and then the movie guys will take over the promotions. It's pretty much a given the negotiation with the lawyers for the movie deal will be done first.





LisaGraceBooks said:


> I also heard from the movie producer and he wants to start pre-production ASAP, which means the deal should be worked out in the next week or two.





LisaGraceBooks said:


> I just got a movie deal for the first two books in the series and they're optioning the third.





LisaGraceBooks said:


> I'm not selling near what you are (yet), but when the second movie producer read my books, loved them, and contacted me





LisaGraceBooks said:


> I'm in the middle of negotiating a movie option & purchase agreement with a production company.





LisaGraceBooks said:


> I'm outselling the _Twilight_ series.


----------



## Darin_Calhoun (Jul 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## SeanBlack (May 13, 2010)

It's moving into development as opposed to pre-production. Pre-production is the stage where the script is boarded/scheduled, locations are secured and all the logistical planning for principal photography takes place. I know that because I spent three years doing an MFA in Film at Columbia, worked in TV for years, and have a number of friends in the movie business blah blah blah. Lisa may not have those insights YET, she's learning as she goes, so can I respectfully suggest - no harm, no foul.

And yes it's a long journey from option to screen.

That said, what happened to a little bit of understanding for the thrill of the new?

When people get their first deal, or option, or make the top 100 free through Select or whatever, they can get giddy, but that's not exactly the crime of the century.

Congratulations, Lisa


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

TattooedWriter said:


> Quote from: LisaGraceBooks on August 08, 2011, 06:45:03 PM
> I'm outselling the Twilight series.
> 
> Clearly there is something wrong with this statement.


It's taken out of context, *that day for eBooks on Amazon*, I was. I was ahead on ranking on the bestseller list we were both on. Jason loves to pull things out of context. I'm sure others here have gotten a kick when they're book has done well. I enjoy the moments when I have them.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Allow me to extend my sincere congratulations on here, then.  Good work and good luck!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Darin_Calhoun said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks Darin.


SunHi Mistwalker said:


> Yep, that's what the majority of people do. It's the reason I keep my cards close to my chest. Congratulations Lisa! Having a script optioned is huge! And it can be leveraged to do even bigger things.


Thanks Sunhi  I was sharing over the last few months to let people know how it's going.


tkkenyon said:


> Hi LisaGrace,
> 
> Congrats on your movie deal! It sounds wonderful!
> 
> ...


Thank you TK. Lol, I told him and he laughed.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Bruce Rousseau said:


> Congratulations Lisa!
> 
> And I've enjoyed learning a bit about options. There are so many paths to success in the writing arena.


Thanks Bruce 



SeanBlack said:


> That said, what happened to a little bit of understanding for the thrill of the new?
> 
> When people get their first deal, or option, or make the top 100 free through Select or whatever, they can get giddy, but that's not exactly the crime of the century.
> 
> Congratulations, Lisa


Thanks Sean.

One word: schadenfreude



balaspa said:


> Allow me to extend my sincere congratulations on here, then. Good work and good luck!


Thanks Balaspa


----------



## RuthCardello (Jul 10, 2011)

Lisa,

Congratulations!  I hope 2012 gives you many more reasons to come and share here.  I'm grateful that you're taking the time to share the experience with us.  How exciting!  I would love to see the movie!

Ruth


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

RuthCardello said:


> Lisa,
> 
> Congratulations! I hope 2012 gives you many more reasons to come and share here. I'm grateful that you're taking the time to share the experience with us. How exciting! I would love to see the movie!
> 
> Ruth


Thanks Ruth! I appreciate the positve reinforcement.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I enjoy the moments when I have them. {snip}


Edited to clarify what I meants:

And so you should.

Congratulations!

Edit: There is an easy solution to feeling for people who feel that she is talking too much about some success. Instead of attacking her, ignore the comments. This thread said the topic. It wasn't necessary to click on it. Or you can report it to the mods if it has come to the point of spam in your opinion.

I find the claim that she was "outselling Twilight" dubious but we ALL can get over-enthusiastic when we see something that looks good. One day I commented that my novel was right next to Game of Thrones. I'm sure if someone wanted to try to embarrass me, they could dig it up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, let's keep what might or might have happened in other threads out of this thread.

Lisa has a movie deal potentially in the works. If you care to comment about that, you may.  If you care to ask about HER experiences, you may.

You may not bring up things she (or others) have said in other threads.  Why does it matter.

You may not attack ANYBODY!   

Honest to gosh, the last couple of days there have been several threads that have really just sounded like a bunch of 12 year olds whining at each other.  As my mother used to say, "it's going to end with somebody crying". 

Go outside and play why don't you?

Geesh.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> The paper work including the option, the literary purchase agreement on two books, with first right of refusal on the third book, are signed and notarized (two original copies) approved first through my lawyer and the production company's.
> 
> Yes, the checks are cashed, and preproduction has started.
> 
> ...


Awesome news, and CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Adriana Ryan (Sep 27, 2011)

Congraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatulations, Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing, amazing news!!!! What a huge accomplishment--you have every reason to be proud and happy!  It's so cute that your husband and daughter took pictures of the check to frame.  Man, hope you're planning a huge celebration!!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Over six months I've posted about the process threads that wer about movies, options, agents, lawyers, and whether indies are being scoped on Amazon. Most of these are from writers asking for advice or experiences. Well, there was quite a bit of negotiation back and forth and this is my experience. I get supportive emails from those who are interested.
> 
> Advice: I just skip over the threads or posts I don't want to read. I was pretty clear about what the topic was about in the title and my name is in the poster part, so I would think that those who aren't interested-would skip over it. I skip over several threads or responses from posters everyday because I'm not interested in them.


Well, I'm certainly not tired of hearing about your situation! You go, girl! 

And this is coming from someone who's had half a dozen production companies inquire about my various works before, including my Nebula nominated stuff, and nothing ever came of it, so I *know* how exciting this is when something does happen!

Most production studios are flakes trolling for potential film material, but now and then you hit it right. And you know what? Even if no movie ever gets made, you've already scored! The option money is awesome reward in itself. (Personally speaking, I'll take it any day, and screw the movie production, they can keep on renewing the option forever and paying me.)

So, to reiterate, you go, girl!


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> It's taken out of context, *that day for eBooks on Amazon*, I was. I was ahead on ranking on the bestseller list we were both on. Jason loves to pull things out of context. I'm sure others here have gotten a kick when they're book has done well. I enjoy the moments when I have them.


It wasn't really taken out of context. Because of the search terms you had listed and the specific list you were on, the specific ranking you had linked was not a good comparison. It was the 90 day listing, and since Twilight and Hunger Games (which you also claimed there) have been out for years, their sales were penalized (normalized in statistical speak). Combined with the terms you used like "kindle", it just wasn't a very useful list for comparing your daily sales to Twilight. See Deborah Geary's post in that thread for more information, but basically, there's no way that you sold several hundreds of ebooks that day to beat Twilight at the rank you were at, and there's no way you sold thousands of ebooks that day to beat Hunger Games.

That's OK, though. It's just a misunderstanding.

I think people are just worried that you're getting worked up about it and that you'll feel let down if the movie caves. I don't think that's the case. As you've said, you'll keep writing regardless of what happens. I also think that some of the people who have gotten worked up are concerned that this kind of enthusiasm and misunderstandings may be misinforming other authors who may find themselves in similar situations.

But my personal feelings on this are that you should stay positive and stay motivated. You seem to understand that these kinds of things might go south, and I think you're prepared for whichever direction this studio takes the rights--even if it goes nowhere for years. Just keep writing. Just keep writing. Just keep writin'-writin'-writin'... I hope the movie works out, and that your next books take off. Cheers!


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

Lisa, you are a rockstar and I want to be a groupie.    Congrats to you!


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Lisa, hope all goes well for you and the movie is indeed made. Congrats!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Rex Jameson said:


> It wasn't really taken out of context. Because of the search terms you had listed and the specific list you were on, the specific ranking you had linked was not a good comparison. It was the 90 day listing, and since Twilight and Hunger Games (which you also claimed there) have been out for years, their sales were penalized (normalized in statistical speak). Combined with the terms you used like "kindle", it just wasn't a very useful list for comparing your daily sales to Twilight.


So? Did it have anything to do with this thread? Anything?

Nope. Sure sometimes in the midst of things, we get over-excited. It's not a crime.

By far most movies that are optioned never even get into pre-production. This is great and I am glad to hear about it.

David Farland has a lot of experience in this area and his comments on his email list are well worth digging up for anyone who wants an education on how the movie industry really works.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I adapted a short story into a screenplay, and my friend filmed it for film school.  That's about the extent of my movie experience, but WOW was it ever an eye-opener!

I think the biggest issue was I wrote it as a comedy and everyone else thought they were making a drama.

Interpretation of written work can be a VERY strange thing, indeed.

The end result was still interesting, and bless all the people who worked really hard and did the best they could, but the experience turned me off of screenwriting, period.  If someone wants to make one of my books into a movie, they can cut me a cheque, and I'll try to enjoy the money and not care about the result.


----------



## julie sellers (May 6, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> The other thread wasn't about my movie deal. This one is. New topic.


The other post that was hijacked by Lisa's movie deal, was questions I had regarding looking for a new agent. Since that thread was shut down while I wasn't home I wasn't able to thank those who participated.

So thank you! I sent some queries and we'll see what happens.

Thanks,

Julie


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

julie sellers said:


> The other post that was hijacked by Lisa's movie deal, was questions I had regarding looking for a new agent. Since that thread was shut down while I wasn't home I wasn't able to thank those who participated.
> 
> So thank you! I sent some queries and we'll see what happens.
> 
> ...


Good luck, Julie!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Edited to clarify what I meants:
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Edit: There is an easy solution to feeling for people who feel that she is talking too much about some success. Instead of attacking her, ignore the comments. This thread said the topic. It wasn't necessary to click on it. Or you can report it to the mods if it has come to the point of spam in your opinion.


Thank you. Exactly. 


Ann in Arlington said:


> Folks, let's keep what might or might have happened in other threads out of this thread.
> 
> Lisa has a movie deal potentially in the works. If you care to comment about that, you may. If you care to ask about HER experiences, you may.
> 
> You may not bring up things she (or others) have said in other threads. Why does it matter.


Thanks Ann. 



Vera Nazarian said:


> Awesome news, and CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Thanks Vera. I do want to give hope to SP's that trades aren't the only ones getting optioned.



Adriana Ryan said:


> Congraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatulations, Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing, amazing news!!!! What a huge accomplishment--you have every reason to be proud and happy!  It's so cute that your husband and daughter took pictures of the check to frame.  Man, hope you're planning a huge celebration!!


It's been exciting for the whole family. Nathan had invited us to the filming of "Old Fashioned" back in late October thru early November. We couldn't make it, but it was fun to be asked.


Vera Nazarian said:


> Well, I'm certainly not tired of hearing about your situation! You go, girl!
> 
> And this is coming from someone who's had half a dozen production companies inquire about my various works before, including my Nebula nominated stuff, and nothing ever came of it, so I *know* how exciting this is when something does happen!
> 
> ...


Very cool Vera and congratulations on your Nebula nominations. That is a big deal. What a great validation of your work. 



JRTomlin said:


> So? Did it have anything to do with this thread? Anything?
> 
> Nope. Sure sometimes in the midst of things, we get over-excited. It's not a crime.
> 
> ...


Thanks for being understanding and sharing about David. I'll look up the posts. 


Dalya said:


> I adapted a short story into a screenplay, and my friend filmed it for film school. That's about the extent of my movie experience, but WOW was it ever an eye-opener!
> 
> I think the biggest issue was I wrote it as a comedy and everyone else thought they were making a drama.
> 
> ...


That's what I've been told by authors whose books have been turned into film. Let it go, and write the next book. You have no control unless it's stipulated in your contract.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Julie- Good luck on your agent search.


----------



## Calvin Locke (Mar 6, 2012)

Just wanted to wish you congratulations. You're achieving what I assume most here want. Be proud, as I am sure you are. Don't know what happened in the other thread. Don't care. Everyone here should just be happy for you and take this moment to share in your joy as they hope you will when theirs comes.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

SeanBlack said:


> That said, what happened to a little bit of understanding for the thrill of the new?
> 
> When people get their first deal, or option, or make the top 100 free through Select or whatever, they can get giddy, but that's not exactly the crime of the century.


Oh my goodness, I was an insufferable moron when I signed with the publisher of my first book. I still cringe to think of the things I said and posted around the Internet. I try to give everyone a pass precisely because of what you're saying.

Also: I've seen some pretty bizarre strokes of good luck and success in recent months. If someone tells me they just wrote the next Harry Potter series, or their books are going to be given the movie treatment just like the HUNGER GAMES, I assume nothing.

There's one of two outcomes, neither of which deserves our ire: (1) Someone is unreasonably excited because they are having more success than they ever dreamed possible (banking an option on an e-book would make most of us giddy). (2) Or someone is _reasonably_ excited because their talent is about to blow up in spectacular fashion.

I'd be happy for either person. The first, out of shared excitement and not a small amount of empathy. The second, out of downright envy.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Calvin Locke said:


> Just wanted to wish you congratulations. You're achieving what I assume most here want. Be proud, as I am sure you are. Don't know what happened in the other thread. Don't care. Everyone here should just be happy for you and take this moment to share in your joy as they hope you will when theirs comes.


Thanks Calvin  I'm excited. I hadn't heard of anyone without a publisher or agent (I'm sure they're out there) get an option for two books and then have it move into the next stage so quickly (development or preproduction). 
I thought I'd share my journey from when I was first approached. Over the last six months the deal could've fallen apart, so there's a risk to me of publicly falling on my face (which is why some have emailed me they won't share their experiences). 
Success is never guaranteed. 


Hugh Howey said:


> Oh my goodness, I was an insufferable moron when I signed with the publisher of my first book. I still cringe to think of the things I said and posted around the Internet. I try to give everyone a pass precisely because of what you're saying.
> 
> There's one of two outcomes, neither of which deserves our ire: (1) Someone is unreasonably excited because they are having more success than they ever dreamed possible (banking an option on an e-book would make most of us giddy). (2) Or someone is _reasonably_ excited because their talent is about to blow up in spectacular fashion.
> 
> I'd be happy for either person. The first, out of shared excitement and not a small amount of empathy. The second, out of downright envy.


Thanks Hugh. Eloquent as always.


----------



## RuthCardello (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm really not sure why there is any negativity in this thread at all.  Hopefully this community is about sharing and supporting each other.  And if you can't come here and share your excitement over each stage of this epubbing business, then why do we bother?

Warning: If I ever get a movie deal in any capacity....I fully intend to run around with it on a billboard strapped to my chest for about a week.  Maybe two. I might say all sorts of silly things and I won't even feel bad that I did.  Later, when I come down from that high, I'll get on with the serious business of writing the next book and letting it go.

Life has enough slumps we must endure, why not enjoy the crap out of the good stuff?  And that's what this is -- some pretty great news.

No outcome is ever certain, but that doesn't mean you can't enjoy the moment.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> The paper work including the option, the literary purchase agreement on two books, with first right of refusal on the third book, are signed and notarized (two original copies) approved first through my lawyer and the production company's.
> 
> Yes, the checks are cashed, and preproduction has started.
> 
> ...


That's fabulous, everyone's dream. Did you have to be a huge seller to be picked up? And if so, which book did they choose?


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

RuthCardello said:


> I'm really not sure why there is any negativity in this thread at all. Hopefully this community is about sharing and supporting each other. And if you can't come here and share your excitement over each stage of this epubbing business, then why do we bother?
> 
> Warning: If I ever get a movie deal in any capacity....I fully intend to run around with it on a billboard strapped to my chest for about a week. Maybe two. I might say all sorts of silly things and I won't even feel bad that I did. Later, when I come down from that high, I'll get on with the serious business of writing the next book and letting it go.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ruth. 

I don't get all the negativity either. I always cheer for others' success here on the boards and when you get your deal I'll be announcing it all over the place, and sharing in your joy!

I don't feel bad about anything I've said. I don't have a publisher, a social media machine behind me, or an agent to trumpet on my behalf. All I have are two hands typing on a keyboard and the kindness of strangers and friends.



Beatriz said:


> That's fabulous, everyone's dream. Did you have to be a huge seller to be picked up? And if so, which book did they choose?


At the time, back in August 2011, I had priced my book at the 99 cent point and Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 was regularly in the 5k-6k rankings sometimes coming into the 1K-3K range. It was number 1 on several sub genre lists on Amazon, like Teen Horror. It was bumped to #2 by an old book called "The Woman In Black". Movie trailers featuring Daniel Radcliffe (AKA Harry Potter) were running in the side bar on the same page.

I had two movie producers contact me. The first I had a feeling would have signed me and tried to sell the rights to a larger studio. The second one, Nathan Nazario, gave me a great contract. 
I think it's a matter of timing. Being at the top of a sub genre at the right time. Then the movie producer has to read your books and believe they will translate well into film. They also pay research companies (which I discuss in my Squidoo article From A Book To A Movie) to place a number representing profitabilty level based on factors present in best selling movies. On this scale, my books came out in the nines of a scale that goes up to ten. They use this number to shop movies around to investors. Soul Surfer (I believe, I'm going from memory) was around 7.6 on the same scale.

These research companies for the film industry also tell how much would be ideal to invest in a movie for maximum profitability. 
My contract that I was offered was based on all these factors.

With technology and software program advancements even how investors choose which projects they'll invest in has evolved. It's not just on the front end with special effects that's been changed.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Lisa, I just want to say congratulations! This is fabulous news and I am so thrilled for you. How exciting!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Susanne OLeary said:


> Lisa, I just want to say congratulations! This is fabulous news and I am so thrilled for you. How exciting!


Thanks Susanne. 

I appreciate everyone here who has taken the time to share in my excitement.  Friend me on twitter so I can retweet and return the favor!


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Thanks Susanne.
> 
> I appreciate everyone here who has taken the time to share in my excitement.  Friend me on twitter so I can retweet and return the favor!


My twitter name is susl


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Just to make sure this is clear, I wish you the best and am glad to hear about your progress toward a Hollywood film. This is great news. My explanation of where others appeared to be coming from was just supposition on where the negativity appears to be coming from.

You're well within your rights to tell Negative Nancies to shove it. There are plenty of people on the forums interested in your progress (and anyone's progress toward a movie deal, for that matter).


----------



## bookworm77 (Mar 10, 2012)

SWEET!


----------



## J. Carson Black (Feb 27, 2011)

This is incredible!  And virtually impossible. Not just an option, but production!

Congratulations, Lisa!


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

I've read all your posts on this topic with great interest.  Thanks for being open with what's going on, and congratulations!  I'm looking forward to saying I knew you (well...sort of) way back when you were just a little gal like the rest of us.  

Seriously, that's awesome.  Well done.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

RuthCardello said:


> Life has enough slumps we must endure, why not enjoy the crap out of the good stuff?


Double this!!! Congrats Lisa! Your enthusiasm spills over and touches me when I'm getting frustrated. Thank you!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I'm late to the party as I haven't been on the site much lately. Congrats to you I envy your success in a good way!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Lisa,  I remember months ago, when this first started to happen for you.  You have been so generous in sharing the journey with us.  Congrats to you!!!

Sharlow!  So good to see you.  You have been missed.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

JeanneM said:


> Lisa, I remember months ago, when this first started to happen for you. You have been so generous in sharing the journey with us. Congrats to you!!!
> 
> Sharlow! So good to see you. You have been missed.


Aww..  You made me blush. Thanks I'm glad to be back!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Susanne OLeary said:


> My twitter name is susl


Mine is: lisagracebooks



Rex Jameson said:


> There are plenty of people on the forums interested in your progress (and anyone's progress toward a movie deal, for that matter).


Thank you. That's what I was hoping. When other people here get options, I hope they'll be willing to share their experience. Not many authors are willing to talk about their deals and once everything is signed, in some contracts you are legally obligated not to. The problem with being an sp is you don't have an agent to hold your hand and reassure of what's normal and what's not.
Entertainment lawyers will work to get you what you want, but it's not their job to tell you what you want. That's your job to figure out. When it comes to numbers and percentages, there is no "normal".

If you ask for x and they accept too readily, you may have left money on the table. When I got my contract, I asked for more in every area, but how do I really know I asked for enough? I would have loved to have had agent to run things by and to help me strategize. But I didn't, being an sp-er dealing with ET lawyers and those with tons of negotiating experience is very lonely. 
That's one reason I wrote my early articles during the process before anything was signed.


bookworm77 said:


> SWEET!


It's one of those wild dreams come true. 



J. Carson Black said:


> This is incredible! And virtually impossible. Not just an option, but production!
> Congratulations, Lisa!


That's where size of the movie production company comes into play. If they're small, they're going to shop it around and resell it. Nathan's company's size is perfect. I'm their next project. They only option one at a time. They have the financial and investor connections in the industry to get it done.
A large stiudio will option ten or twenty a year, but only one or two will green-lighted. By tying up the others, there is less competition for the one project they give the green-light to. 
A new part of the industry is the research companies that are helping movie producers and investors pick their projects. It's still a gamble, but more of an educated one. 
These are all things I didn't know before I was offered the contract.


Michael Kingswood said:


> I've read all your posts on this topic with great interest. Thanks for being open with what's going on, and congratulations! I'm looking forward to saying I knew you.
> Seriously, that's awesome. Well done.


I get lonely writing. I've looked to the Writers' Cafe as my coffee break. I come here for the friendship and I get excited over other self-publishers that are having success. I hope we can be a support group for each other. And if I bug the crap out of someone, I hope they just avoid my posts. 


Guardian said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!


LeonardDHilleyII said:


> Congrats!!!


Smiling back at ya 


R M Rowan said:


> Double this!!! Congrats Lisa! Your enthusiasm spills over and touches me when I'm getting frustrated. Thank you!


Thanks R. M.
Exactly  I'm thankful to God and enjoying my blessing. We all get frustrated. It's a hard business: writing, editing, marketing, covers, blurbs, sales all by ourselves. Then maybe crappy reviews by someone who obviously never read the book. Or Amazon screws up our free day, or the algorithms change so it's not in our favor.

It energizes me when someone has some success because then I hope it's right around the corner for me. It helps me keep doing all the stuff I don't want to do (like editing), so I get more books up and selling.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Sharlow said:


> Well I'm late to the party as I haven't been on the site much lately. Congrats to you I envy your success in a good way!


Thank you and glad you're back. I missed your scary avatar-self too. (I'm always waiting for him to look up.)

JeanneM

Thank you. I just love your pet psychic book. I can't wait for you to write more.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is a link to an article in the Los Angeles Times my producer sent me:

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/movies/la-fi-ct-hunger-games-knockoffs-20120327,0,3805517.story

It talks about studios scooping up books (like mine) with more modest sales (but still with great money [seven figure range]) because of the epic battle between good and evil. Nathan will be sending out a press release announcing my deal in April. It's already got some large players involved, so I'm excited. He thinks the timing is perfect as my books are different enough to stand out, yet fit into the epic battle between good vs. evil.


----------

